# @ Ed the Roofer



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

ED PM me your email address. I have sent you a few things over the last few days and both bounced back sying your email was invalid.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I am having trouble with the phone company since I caught up on the bill. The DSL line is linked to one of the office numbers, but they started off saying that some old, no longer in use numbers are also tied to the same account.

No, they are tied to my other company number, but it's been over 4 1/2 hours on the phone so far to try to get it resolved.

It "Might" be working on Wednesday???

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

K, screw AT&T.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

My e-mail account is back up and running. 

Now, I just have to get one more phone line to get working again.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

When I moved my office I went with Vonage and an un-linked DSL. I have no phone line and can in theory have unlimited phones. I also have majick jack for my gun business.


----------

